# Sleeping in my bedroom



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

i am hopefully going to choose a baby poo tomorrrow which is beyond exciting. i feel like i have waited for his day for a long time. i was under some illusion that i was quite a patient person. 

friends tell me i am a forum lurker. i think ive done all my learning about puppies and cockapoos from this forum. its brilliant...thank you all.

i have some questions that i cant find information on. i want my poo to sleep in my room at night (not on my bed). my room is in the attic. i'm guessing that i will need a crate in my room as well as downstairs??? will this be confusing for my poo? does anyone have their puppies sleeping in their rooms? should i start off downstairs? any advice around this?

i will be switching off after i post this as i am staying with family tonight in london and going on from there to meet baby poos (with homemade lemon cake in hand). i wont be back untill tomorrow night. Hell i'm excited!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty sleeps in my room in her bed (ok she does get on my bed now she's older but even then its not usually until about 5am). Betty never had a problem with sleeping in my room but settling down elsewhere when i am out (she usually lies under the sofa even when i am home).

Whatever you choose to do will be fine as the puppy will just settle into the routine you make for it.

Where are you getting your puppy from? Good luck picking!! xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan sleeps in our room. We started him off downstairs but couldn't get him clean at night as we don't crate and he would sneak off and mess somewhere. As soon as we moved him upstairs he was clean every night. He has a bed under my dressing table but cuddles up on our bed during the evening. As soon as we switch the lights off he jumps off and goes to his own bed, but he does come back around 5-6 am for a sleep with his dad! When very young, your pup will not be able to go all night without weeing so you could either use a crate in your room or make some practical arrangement to maintain hygiene!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Dylan sleeps in our room. We started him off downstairs but couldn't get him clean at night as we don't crate and he would sneak off and mess somewhere. As soon as we moved him upstairs he was clean every night. He has a bed under my dressing table but cuddles up on our bed during the evening. As soon as we switch the lights off he jumps off and goes to his own bed, but he does come back around 5-6 am for a sleep with his dad! When very young, your pup will not be able to go all night without weeing so you could either use a crate in your room or make some practical arrangement to maintain hygiene!


Dylan sounds just like Betty who always wants her own bed at first but about 5am has to come for a cuddle.

I had Betty in my room as i live in a flat and I didn't want her disturbing my neighbours and as she was in my room i could hear if she wanted to go out. As soon as she started sleeping in my room she never once poo'd in the night but what i did do was pen her in with cushions and put a puppy pad on the floor next to her bed so she could go if she needed to but she only used the pad once every few nights and quickly learned to go all night without needing the toilet.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Have to confess our dogs have always slept in or room. Rupert settles really happily in his crate and Alf, being a grown-up, sleeps in his basket (until he sneaks in to bed in the morning.) Rupert had an en suite loo for the first week or so when he was tiny but was soon dry all night, luckily.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very similar to betty & dylan is my Izzie  She sleeps in our room, but never in a basket/bed, she just sleeps on a big blanket on the floor, but early hours of the morning she does jump up on to the bottom of the bed & go back to sleep 
We did start Izzie off in a crate in the Kitchen for a couple of months, although we didn't expect her to end up sleeping in our orom, so if you already know you want your pup in your bedroom then may as well start straight away IMO?
Good luck choosing your puppy tomorrow  & let us know details tomorrow night!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We were the same Laura - not wanting Lolly in our bedroom - so her crate was downstairs in the living room which she got used to just fine. But as soon as we got rid of the crate we invited her to sleep in our bedroom in her bed. But she is NOT allowed on our bed! She's so cute - she comes and sits by the side resting her head on the matress looking at me. 
We definately get a lie in that way as I don't feel I have to get up quickly to let Lolly out of her crate. She's more than happy to stay in bed too


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha glad others did the same Janet  Although we can't resist letting our little girl in bed with us, especially if she did that head on the matress thing! Seems like cockapoos are good to have a sleep in as well  We're glad that Izzie is as lazy as us haha. You might cave one day & let her on the bed


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

Izzy has her crate in our bedroom, right next to my side of the bed  

We did start her off in the living room, and she was fine, but we had overnight company and moved her into our room (we have a small apartment) and we just left her there since she seemed to like it a bit better.

I must admit, I do let her on the bed sometimes, especially this last month or so since my husband has been away for work. However, she knows she must be "invited" onto the bed. If she does come up of her own accord (which is rare), down she goes with a firm "no" and is properly ignored until she stops trying. She is more than happy to be in her crate the rest of the time


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi,I will be getting my new puppy Hattie in about 4 weeks time she will be my fourth dog and my previous dogs, a Cairn then two Jack Russells, have all slept In my bedroom sometimes on the bed. I used to work shifts (I am now retired and home much more) and as I live alone I figured there was no point in having a dog if I was going to shut it in another room when I was at home. I have good neighbours who sorted my dogs whilst I was at work by the way. If you keep your pet clean and healthy I see no reason why the bedroom should be any different to any other room. Also they don't smell of beer and make promises they don't keep!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My Izzie would happily smell of beer if she had the chance  She goes mad for the stuff! Haha  But very true, I love having my little girl in my room with me  But she will not get on the bed & sleep until early morning, she always jumps off onto the floor!


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks guys,

it did make me laugh reading your responses. they did have a tone of "Cockapoo confessions".

anyway more to the point i met my puppy! hes a boy, 4 weeks old and a red colour at the moment. oh my what a precious thing it is to hold a 4 week old puppy in your hands. it was lovely to see his mum again who i met when she was pregnant (not sure if that is the dog word used). she is lush! i even managed to embrace her wet ears that she shared with me over my trousers.

i am so tired and glad to be home after a mamouth 8 hrs of driving from one side of the country to the other. 

i am so happy!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww great news  You have a puppy on the way  About 4 weeks til you bring him home then? My Poppy is a reddy colour  She is coming home on wednesday  x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

greenflower said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> it did make me laugh reading your responses. they did have a tone of "Cockapoo confessions".
> 
> ...


Oh very exciting!! Have you got a name yet?? And we need pics!!

x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter started off fine in a crate in our sitting-room. Now he sleeps on the floor of our bedroom or my daughter's room. He sleeps better in our company- he finds it reassuring and he sleeps longer. He never disturbs us or wants to sleep on our bed.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy will sleep in my bedroom when the mood takes her, though as soon as she wakes up she thinks it's playtime. Being woken by sloppy cockapoo kisses at 4:30 in the morning is a tiny bit of a shock.


----------

